# Snow Plow: Timbren Vs Bilstein



## GBjunior87 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in the process of purchasing a Fisher SD series plow for my 07 Tundra. I was looking for some feedback on what is better to purchase to help with front end sag?.. Timbren or Bilstein??.. I read some forums on both but still going back and forth on them. I talked with plow dealer and they said a lot of people have Timbren. I was also wondering about ride comfort with Timbren?

Thanks.


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have Bilstein 5100's on my Frontier. I would absolutely recommend them. I have mine set at 2" of lift. 

I have not installed or used Timbrens, but I have seen them in person. I'm not really impressed with them as I like suspension travel. The only way I'd recommend them is if you do not want to lift your truck.

How are your struts now? If they have more than 60k miles I'd say replace them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I had 3 or 4 trucks with Timbrens once upon a time, never again.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Bilstein 5100's on my Tundra with an 8' HD Fisher. I also would absolutely recommend them. I have mine set at 2.5" of lift. I also have Timbrens but, it doesn't even ride on them unless I hit a bump. With a 7.5' SD I would just go with Bilstiens. You won't need Timbrens with a light plow.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

I am happy with timbrens on my 2500HD but I didn't lift it, just wanted something a little stiffer than the factory rubber spring when hitting bumps carrying a V plow and the heavy diesel engine. My dad has a VXT on his duramax without timbrens and gets along just fine.


----------



## Aero750 (Nov 9, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1961327 said:


> I had 3 or 4 trucks with Timbrens once upon a time, never again.


can you explain why you say never again. I been thinking about timbrens for my f250. all I heard and read is all good


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

They do make the ride rough but they definitely help carry the weight of a plow


----------



## GBjunior87 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input!
I'm definitely going to get a set of Bilstein 5100's
One more quick question what's a good height to set them at?
Cause I like my truck at the stock height I just want enough height to support the plow and clearance.
Thanks Again.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I wouldn't recommend a shock to do a springs work... Shock mounts aren't designed to carry a load and you run the risk of breaking off the mount itself. I've run timbrens on 2 of my vehicles with no troubles. Probably the best thing you could do is upgrade your springs if you are having saging troubles or downgrade your plow to a much lighter plow.


----------



## GBjunior87 (Dec 29, 2012)

Plowtoy;1980040 said:


> I wouldn't recommend a shock to do a springs work... Shock mounts aren't designed to carry a load and you run the risk of breaking off the mount itself. I've run timbrens on 2 of my vehicles with no troubles. Probably the best thing you could do is upgrade your springs if you are having saging troubles or downgrade your plow to a much lighter plow.


I'm looking to get the Fisher SD series which weighs around 480lbs..I've heard from a lot of plow owners that have tundras and they use the SD Plow they recommend the shocks. The fisher dealer also recommend this plow cause it's a light plow The other plow owners also said the timbrens are only effective if you hit a bump and a cause a rough ride.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

GBjunior87;1980058 said:


> The other plow owners also said the timbrens are only effective if you hit a bump and a cause a rough ride.


That's not necessarily true... Timbrens, when installed correctly, have about 1/2 to 1 inch clearance between the bottom of the Timbren and the top of the control arm or whatever surface it is supposed to make contact with. When you are running with out the plow, you should notice no difference in ride quality because the factory shocks and springs are absorbing the load. Its when you have the plow on and raised the Timbrens become effective.

If your really worried about it, you should consider a 3/4 ton or bigger truck to plow with. Light duty trucks and half tons really aren't designed for plowing, although everybody, including myself, does it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aero750;1962817 said:


> can you explain why you say never again. I been thinking about timbrens for my f250. all I heard and read is all good


Sorry, missed this.

Very rough ride. Hitting a pothole and bottoming out hard caused me to cringe.

Had them on a leaf spring truck and we broke the pins in the draw latch regularly. Removed the Timbrens and the problem stipped.

Had them on 2 coil sprung trucks. Frames cracked on both. Partially from the Timbrens, partially because blizzard changed the truck side mount and the rear bolt was too close to a factory hole in the frame.

Air bags carry the weight without sacrificing the ride.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

X2 on bags..


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' SD Fisher DOES NOT need Timbrens or air bags on the front end. 

I set my Bilstein 5100's all the way up so, I can get the full 2.5" lift.


----------



## GBjunior87 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks again guys for all your helpful info


----------



## GBjunior87 (Dec 29, 2012)

mercer_me;1980099 said:


> A Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' SD Fisher DOES NOT need Timbrens or air bags on the front end.
> 
> I set my Bilstein 5100's all the way up so, I can get the full 2.5" lift.


Thanks for your input


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

mercer_me;1980099 said:


> A Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' SD Fisher DOES NOT need Timbrens or air bags on the front end.
> 
> I set my Bilstein 5100's all the way up so, I can get the full 2.5" lift.


It probably DOES NOT need Bilstein's either... It would probably do just fine with the factory suspension. The op just desires to minimize sag, and all the products listed above I'm sure will do the job. Its really an opinion on what is going to do the best job. From an ASE certified mechanic point of view, If I'm going to add aftermarket parts, I still wouldn't put the additional stress on my shock towers... I would put it where the factory would...


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Plowtoy;1980040 said:


> I wouldn't recommend a shock to do a springs work... Shock mounts aren't designed to carry a load and you run the risk of breaking off the mount itself. I've run timbrens on 2 of my vehicles with no troubles. Probably the best thing you could do is upgrade your springs if you are having saging troubles or downgrade your plow to a much lighter plow.


This is the most technically correct answer. If you think you need to install Timbrens, what you really need is a stiffer suspension. Timbrens are a cheap way of covering up an inadequate suspension.

I run Bilsteins, but I also installed a very beefy suspension. The leafs or coils, depending in your truck, and their mounts, are engineered to take the abuse.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im not running anything just a few cranks of torsion bars


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Plowtoy;1980065 said:


> That's not necessarily true... Timbrens, when installed correctly, have about 1/2 to 1 inch clearance between the bottom of the Timbren and the top of the control arm or whatever surface it is supposed to make contact with. When you are running with out the plow, you should notice no difference in ride quality because the factory shocks and springs are absorbing the load. Its when you have the plow on and raised the Timbrens become effective.
> If your really worried about it, you should consider a 3/4 ton or bigger truck to plow with. Light duty trucks and half tons really aren't designed for plowing, although everybody, including myself, does it.


You're absolutely right Plowtoy! Timbrens are only active when u have a plow raised and otherwise they have no affect on the ride quality.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Plowtoy;1980488 said:


> It probably DOES NOT need Bilsteins either... It would probably do just fine with the factory suspension. The op just desires to minimize sag, and all the products listed above I'm sure will do the job. Its really an opinion on what is going to do the best job. From an ASE certified mechanic point of view, If I'm going to add aftermarket parts, I still wouldn't put the additional stress on my shock towers... I would put it where the factory would...


I know for a fact that a Tundra with a stock suspension will handle a 7.5' SD Fisher with out a problem. The only reason I suggest the Bilsteins is because the push plates are to close to the ground with the stock suspension for my liking. Also, with a 7.5' SD Fisher, it will never ride on Timbrens. With my 8' HD Fisher my Tundra doesn't ride on the Timbrens unless I hit a bump. In my case Timbrens are necessary but, with a 7.5' SD they are not.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Airlift out of Michigan makes a real nice setup. I've got the setup on my '99 F250


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Airlift out of Michigan makes a nice setup, I've got it on my '99 F250.


----------

